# Moving on from sage.



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi all.

I'm still a bit of a newbie but basically I had a smart grinder Pro

Then I moved to a sage barista express

And now my partner got me a sage orical (not touch) for my birthday.

Anyway I have started using proper beans not supermarket crap and the difference is night and day but im wondering if I should be using something better than the built in grinder on the orical with the auto tamp fan.

Despite using crap beans on the barista express and it being the same burrs as the orical im now using I did kind of like tamping myself and unless its the 58mm filter to the 54 on the old one the results seem very different.

Anyway my question is I have about 200-250 to spare should I be looking at a better grinder than the built in sage one

I only use the sage machine as expresso for milk based drinks mainly.

Granted im a newbie but would of liked a single dose grinder so I can keep my beams fresh as I only have 3 drinks a day

Thanks in advance


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

200-250 is a bit light for a new grinder that's any better than the sage one. You could be on the verge of the bottom of the Eureka Mignon line, the Facile.

However, for a single dose grinder, you're far better off doubling those savings and picking up the king of sub £1000 single dose grinders, the Niche Zero at £500.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

@Wrinklyninja ; In the same boat as you! Considering the Sette 270 or Mignon Specelita. Not sure on the Niche, I'm not a fan of single dosing and there's something about them that doesn't seem right.

Seems clear the advice is to think long term and spend as much as possible. Trouble is the £500+ ones are massive and fugly  Might be great at what they do but I want to keep some style in the kitchen.

Where have you got to on your decision?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The early Sette 270 had a whole raft of build quality issues, I'm not sure if this has been resolved. It would be worth checking before pulling the trigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes I saw that and it has put me off which is a shame as those without issues seem to love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I think the Wi cleared up some of the problems with the scale. As I understand there are still some question marks over bits of the build.

I had one of the very first batch and it ended up going back after about six months and I was issued a refund.

It is such a shame as if they nailed it, it would be an excellent option.


----------



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

After a lot of thinking and even more review videos/write ups im going to surface with the sage built in until I have enough put aside for the mignon specialita as its the one best suited to my needs offing both great quality and ability but also small (low cupboards) and good looking I was looking at mezzer with a doserless kit but it would look so out of place on another counter and huge in my kitchen and from what I have read about the difference being not massive.(hope I don't start a debate)

So its a specialita grinder next then in a year I will trade in my orical for a proper single group machine that will go nicely with a black and chrome mignon.

So yeah thanks for all your help and I now know what I'm aiming for.


----------

